# Anamanaguchi - Endless Fantasy



## Jafoob (Feb 28, 2016)

I wanted to share this with you all, these guys are my favorite band ever!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

Ah.. Anamanaguchi... I remember them from the scott pilgrim vs the world the game soundtrack... Good memories of beating people up with friends... Thanks for that, I'll be coming back to this genre once more.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 8, 2016)

I love this music


----------

